
The Volkswagen Scandal: A Mucky Business - rmathew
http://www.economist.com/news/briefing/21667918-systematic-fraud-worlds-biggest-carmaker-threatens-engulf-entire-industry-and
======
ansible
It had been widely known for at least a decade that all the automakers were
"optimizing" ECU software for better mileage during testing.

In retrospect, it shouldn't have been so surprising that they were doing the
same for emissions testing too.

What is still surprising is why they thought they could get away with it
forever. That no one would ever test any of the millions of vehicles they
produced.

